# Fifa 12



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Who's got this? 

What difficulty are you using? What team? What custom tactics? Impressed by it?


----------



## vickky453 (Feb 27, 2009)

I played it at my bros. PLayed around 8 matches, HATED it. The bloody AI turns every opposition player into some Messi-Godlike dribbler! And all they do to score is run around the box doing little turns!


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Yeah that's true, it is very difficult, just have to be patient, don't dive in.

You can turn the new style defending off and use the old style.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

i like it.. more lifelike than before..

played on legendary in the last one.. tried this one.. as a "be a pro" on legendary..
ridiculous... its impossible to win.. your players stand off and let them play their game while everytime you or your team get the ball instantly closed down and tackled.. 

i won 1 game in 10!!
and that was a 89 minute goal, to win 1-0 after a long run when i got sick of passing to my teammates :lol:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

i like it.first football game i have played and bought in years.was a massive pro evo fanboy years ago,wouldn't entertain fifa at all,then pro evo went right off the deep end and now it looks like fifa is the one to own.really enjoying 12 at the min.


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Absolutely hate it they have ruined it this year as they seem to be obsessed with showboating and making every team play like Barcelona.


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

CupraElliott said:


> You can turn the new style defending off and use the old style.


Only on offline games for anyone who plays online you have to put up with the crap tactical defending


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Ian, send it me


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

It is very hard to be honest.

I'm not going to lie or boast but on FIFA 11 I could destroy almost anyone and I always played it on the Legendary setting.

FIFA 12? **** me, I have amassed more Defeats than Wins and my friends who I always used to take the **** out of (i.e. Scoring with the keeper against them etc etc) are now beating me 3/4/5-0! Seriously! I don't understand how I have now became so bad but it's not just happening to me, my brother who was also very, very good on 11 now SUCKS on 12.

Maybe it has something to do with the fact that they ALWAYS pick Man City and they just seem to be unstoppable no mater how bad you are. I never pick anyone else than my team that I support (Real Madrid) because it just feels wrong but I may start picking city to see if they are just overrated in this game.


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Modmedia said:


> Maybe it has something to do with the fact that they ALWAYS pick Man City and they just seem to be unstoppable no mater how bad you are. I never pick anyone else than my team that I support (Real Madrid) because it just feels wrong but I may start picking city to see if they are just overrated in this game.


Doesn't seem to matter who they pick they always seem to play like Barcelona and i'm like Accrington Stanley:lol:

I used to be able to hold my own in Fifa 11 but 12 has been ruined by EA


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

Just back from a FIFA night with said mates, normal service has been resumed. Beat all 6 of them in a row, like I used to.

Ultra Defensive and hit them on the counter attack is what worked for me.


----------

